# Hello



## Jim51 (Mar 27, 2017)

I found your site by accident and am quite impressed. Although I am retired, I am a life long learner, tinkerer, fabricator, recycler and scrounger. Nice to know there is a local group in Calgary  with similar interests. Looking forward to participating in some of the good hearted banter and exchange of ideas.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to the group Jim. Looks like you ride a KLR? A lot of us here have a motorcycle habit also.

John


----------



## Jim51 (Mar 29, 2017)

Another plus : - )


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 2, 2017)

My motorcycles are one of my primary targets for my machining work. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome to the form. Im glad to have another like minded individual join the group.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Jim. Welcome.


----------

